# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Almost-new Flash Forge Creator Dual Extruder - $600 w/free shipping

## captainserial

SOLD everyone! Thank you!

Bought an Amazon.com returned unit from eBay. Was only missing a few screws and the filament spool holders, which I printed/bought some replacement parts for. Works great now, but the wife found out about it and I'm in big trouble. Selling it at a loss here, and I think it's a great deal for someone looking to pick up a dual extruder unit. Pictures coming.

----------


## RobH2

Shame on your wife. Make her return a few pairs of shoes...lol...  Tell her you'll make lots of cool things for her...come on honey...let me keep it...see how cute it is...  Sorry for your loss. 

You might have some luck if you scan the forum for people asking opinions about the best printer under $1000, for example. There was one last week. It might be worth a PM to them. You might find a buyer instead of waiting for them to find you.

----------


## Geoff

> Bought an Amazon.com returned unit from eBay. Was only missing a few screws and the filament spool holders, which I printed/bought some replacement parts for. Works great now, but the wife found out about it and I'm in big trouble. Selling it at a loss here, and I think it's a great deal for someone looking to pick up a dual extruder unit. Pictures coming.


I think you can get them refurbished for $750, so not sure what you got it for but I can forsee cutting a small loss.

----------


## captainserial

> I think you can get them refurbished for $750, so not sure what you got it for but I can forsee cutting a small loss.


Yeah, $600 is at a small loss for me, and that's not including the parts I bought/printed for the replacement spindle holders.

----------


## Geoff

Honestly, I would buy it - but I am in the same boat, if she saw another one come home, I'd be sleeping in the shed.

----------


## captainserial

> Honestly, I would buy it - but I am in the same boat, if she saw another one come home, I'd be sleeping in the shed.


Hehe. Yeah, it is a great machine. I fired it up just now to print something so I could take pictures, and I'm enjoying watching it work. Oh well.

I forgot to mention before, for those interested, that it is already upgraded to the latest Sailfish firmware.

Here are the pics I promised, and a short animated gif:

----------


## Roxy

I know somebody that might want it.   Would shipping be included?  If not, how much would the shipping costs be to Houston Tx.

----------


## captainserial

> I know somebody that might want it.   Would shipping be included?  If not, how much would the shipping costs be to Houston Tx.


Shipping is included, and I kept the original box, so you know it will be in the same condition when it arrives.

----------


## Roxy

Can you send me a private message with your phone number?  I'll pass it along to the person that I think wants your printer.

----------


## Geoff

If you have no luck let me know, looks like I might have a new job so if that's the case she can't say no XD

----------

